

Why Computer Science Should Be a High School Graduation Requirement - codinginstereo
http://codinginstereo.com/2014/03/why-computer-science-should-be-a-high-school-graduation-requirement/

======
cafard
"Furthermore, computer science education is probably more important over a
student’s lifetime than many of these natural science or mathematics courses.
Simply put, think about the last time you used what you learned in your high
school chemistry, trigonometry, or physics class, then think about when you
last used a computer. Oh wait, you’re using a computer right now!"

Yes, and I'm breathing right now--by your reasoning shouldn't that count as
biology?

